# Anyone living in Dubailand, DSO or The Villa?



## Magpie21 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all

I'm re-locating to Dubai from the UK in the next two months. I'm married with three children (8, 5, 2) and the two eldest have a place at GEMS DSO to start in September. I haven't spent too much time in the residential areas on my trips over so far so am going into house hunting a bit blind.

Obviously as the school is right next door I'd like to live in DSO, The Villa etc. I have friends who live in Springs, Ranches etc so know a bit about those communities however I would be very keen to know about life living in The Villa specifically if it is child friendly and are there other children around for my kids to get to know?

If any of you could share your real life experience I really would appreciate it. Also details of any decent estate agents would also be welcome. I'm looking for somewhere to rent from the beginning of August.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I live in the Villa. It's nice. Some clusters are more established than others. But there are plenty of children in our cluster and they're all always outside playing - which is nice to see. Kids on quad bikes can get a bit annoying though.

Just so you're aware, there aren't many facilities here yet. There's only a little supermarket in Sky Courts and a few delivery places. The rents are starting to go up by ridiculous amounts though.

It's nice and we've really liked staying here though.


----------

